# just want to say hi



## uturn (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi guys!
I am newcomer to this forum and looking for some friends, contacts in Corfu! We moved from UK to Greece 1 year ago (my husband is greek) and now we are thinking to move to Corfu.
Is there any place, pub etc where you expats meet? It would be nice to meet somebody because it could be a bit isolated in the beginning. Thanks a lot


----------



## jetset (Jan 5, 2010)

Which part of Athens you live?


----------



## scoobie (May 25, 2009)

uturn said:


> Hi guys!
> I am newcomer to this forum and looking for some friends, contacts in Corfu! We moved from UK to Greece 1 year ago (my husband is greek) and now we are thinking to move to Corfu.
> Is there any place, pub etc where you expats meet? It would be nice to meet somebody because it could be a bit isolated in the beginning. Thanks a lot


Hi
I believe that in the north of the island there are some english run pubs, have to say thankfully not all over the island and none where i live. The Anglican Church has lunches on a day in the week where you can go and meet people and also a morning to take children to. There is a British Shop on the island and they have a notice board with different activities advertised. 
Once here if you look for groups i am sure it will be easy to find, especially in the North. 
If you just want to meet a few English married to Greeks then that will also be easy for you. There is an online newspaper for the island you could look at called the Corfiot.


----------

